# Seems like missfire on acceleration



## markv (Nov 16, 2008)

When accelerating I have what seems like a misfire between 2000 and 3000rpm (only happens when underload, not when stationary)

Heres the story

Topped up with 1/2 tank of BP a few weeks ago, I usually use suppermarket fuel.
Next day noticed misfire when cruising at 65 to 70
On return of trip filled up 3/4 tank supermarket fuel
Same symptoms
Ran for 2 weeks with symptoms
Took in to Nissan dealer, diagnosed poor fuel, no faults on diagnostic
Suggets run fuel low, fill up with good fuel
Filled 1/2 tank BP (not same garage as first fill), 1/2 tank Shell
Symptoms remain.

Fuels consumption has remained normal 37 - 40 mpg
Its a Mk1 Xt with 70k miles and the 2.2di 112bhp engine.

I have now been told it could be EGR valve?

Anyone offer any advice.

Cheers

Mark V.


----------



## markv (Nov 16, 2008)

I have now put in the addative from
Nissan and sypmtoms remain, although it does seem slightly better.
I had the fuel filter changed at the last service, 23/10/08 and the
symptoms started 16/10/08 after 2 full tanks of fuel.


----------



## markv (Nov 16, 2008)

Its sorted.........
I have changed the fuel filter and beld the fuel sustem as per the book and its seems to have cured it.
The fuel filter was very very tight coming off, a lot tighter than I imagined, I replaced it with the same brand, fitted new seals, conected up, pumped the primer, started her up and all OK.

I have now driven 45 miles without any sign of misfire, the xt seesm to respond much better and does not kick out as much black smoke as before.

Many thanks for your help, I will let you know if it returns.

Mark V


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

I had exactly the same prob after I got my family friendly, nice reliable guy, but non-nissan trained mechanic to service the car. arnold clark said it needs to be the gen nissan filter. 

they changed the filter and like your, seems ok so far.

phew!!! some of the other posters seem to be saying it might be an injector or turbo prob.


----------

